# Invite to Mastodon@bsd.network



## Lamia (Nov 8, 2022)

Good Afternoon,
Any admin on BSD.network - https://bsd.network/about - 
here that can send me an invite?

That will be appreciated.


----------



## zirias@ (Nov 8, 2022)

I'm starting to get an idea why my mail to admin@ over there didn't get a response yet 

Yes, you're not the first I've seen asking about it. There's some totally inexplicable  run on Mastodon it seems. Probably overload for those instances who want to stay in control of their influx...


----------



## Lamia (Nov 14, 2022)

Thanks zirias@. Given that this thread gains no traction, I reckon most members are not using the social network let alone giving its alternatives some thought. I am equally reconsidering my interest in it. 

I however have some professionals that would not jump ship i.e. they would pay whatever Elon demands. Those contacts are making me think.


----------



## zirias@ (Nov 14, 2022)

Lamia, have another look at their page there's now some explanation confirming what I assumed: they're heavily "overload" with new requests and promise to "trickle out" invitations.


Lamia said:


> I reckon most members are not using the social network let alone giving its alternatives some thought.


At least in the FreeBSD "bubble" on Twitter, I've already seen many linking their bsd.network mastodon account.


----------



## Crivens (Nov 16, 2022)

Is this bsd.network up and alive? When they iron it out, someone please drop me a note?


----------



## zirias@ (Nov 16, 2022)

Crivens AFAIK it's "up and alive", but it seems they have limited resources and are currently overwhelmed by the musk-effect 

(edit: write a mail as suggested on their "about page" and hope to get a place in the queue that's eventually served ... oh, my ... I'm still waiting ...)


----------



## Crivens (Nov 22, 2022)

I'll check it out, iff I find the time...


----------



## Lamia (Yesterday at 9:49 AM)

FreshPorts -- net-im/mastodon: GNU Social-compatible microblogging server
					

Mastodon is an alternative implementation of GNU social, a free, open-source social network.  It is a decentralized alternative to commercial platforms based on ActivityStreams, Webfinger, PubsubHubbub and Salmon.  The project focuses on creating a clean REST API and a good user interface.  Ruby...




					www.freshports.org
				




Resurrected! I might just use it.


----------

